# Electric Vehicles: Home charging, DC fast, standards, recommendations



## DT

*What this thread about?*

EVs need to charge, so how does that work? How much does it cost?  This thread will discuss the details of charging, how to choose the best product for your home,  the differences between Level 1, Level  and DC Fast Charging.  Also rates and service plans, and all the details of the different charging specifications.


----------



## DT

So this is interesting / weird.  In some states (in the US), the charging is billed by time as opposed to kW, and it's prorated based on the charging speed (it has something to do with how the state regulates billing).

For example:

0-60kW  $0.12/minute
60-100kW  $0.31/minute
100-180kW  $0.58/minute
180-250kW  $0.93/minute

I'd assume we'd easily hit the top rate (battery preconditioned), and that should be ~15 miles a minute, so like 7 minutes would be 105 miles added at a cost of $6.51, so ~0.06 a mile if everything is optimal.


----------



## SuperMatt

DT said:


> So this is interesting / weird.  In some states (in the US), the charging is billed by time as opposed to kW, and it's prorated based on the charging speed (it has something to do with how the state regulates billing).
> 
> For example:
> 
> 0-60kW  $0.12/minute
> 60-100kW  $0.31/minute
> 100-180kW  $0.58/minute
> 180-250kW  $0.93/minute
> 
> I'd assume we'd easily hit the top rate (battery preconditioned), and that should be ~15 miles a minute, so like 7 minutes would be 105 miles added at a cost of $6.51, so ~0.06 a mile if everything is optimal.



The best is to charge at home, where rates are by KWh. And in some areas, you not only get a discounted rate for EV charging, you also get cheaper rates overnight, when you are most likely to be charging the vehicle.

In areas where people have to park on the street or in a shared garage, they need to create more affordable charging methods. As for the highway stops with fast charging, I believe there will always be a substantially higher price for the speed and convenience.


----------



## DT

SuperMatt said:


> The best is to charge at home, where rates are by KWh.




Absolutely, I've written extensively about how home charging is the real game changer, both in convenience and cost, but this was specifically in the context of travelling, where you might need to use a DCFC (in this case, a SuC specifically) on the road.


----------



## DT

Just a general FYI for people looking to install a circuit/receptacle for a plug-in (vs. hard-wired) EVSE:

Not all receptacles are equal and we're dealing with ~10,000 watts.  The N14-50 and 6-50 from many big box stores, and the unless-you-ask option you'll get with a lot of installs, is a Leviton, which is fine for light switches and such, for those higher spec outlets, look into a Bryant or Hubbell, or if you're near a Lowes, their in-store brand Utilitech are a good bit better than the Leviton.


----------



## Apple fanboy

The trouble with this topic is it is very country specific. I’m still waiting to sort out a date with my electrician to install a zappi charger.


----------



## Eric

Since owning the Tesla, home charging is the biggest benefit. Took a trip for a couple of hundred miles for work yesterday, came home and plugged in over night and had a full charge again in the morning. It's not just the price of gas, it's the convenience of never having to worry about going to them either.

Would it be gloating to refer to ICE drivers as muggles now, I mean how soon is too soon for such a statement?


----------



## DT

Apple fanboy said:


> The trouble with this topic is it is very country specific. I’m still waiting to sort out a date with my electrician to install a zappi charger.




Feel free to add some UK specific content!  We can even sticky it.

BTW, I looked up that Zappi charger when you first posted about, looks like a solid product.


----------



## Apple fanboy

DT said:


> Feel free to add some UK specific content!  We can even sticky it.
> 
> BTW, I looked up that Zappi charger when you first posted about, looks like a solid product.



No worries. Just an observation. Yes it looks like a good choice if you have solar etc. I don’t at this stage. But one day hopefully.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Eric said:


> Since owning the Tesla, home charging is the biggest benefit. Took a trip for a couple of hundred miles for work yesterday, came home and plugged in over night and had a full charge again in the morning. It's not just the price of gas, it's the convenience of never having to worry about going to them either.
> 
> Would it be gloating to refer to ICE drivers as muggles now, I mean how soon is too soon for such a statement?



Can you wait until I get mine delivered? I don’t want to be a muggle!


----------



## Eric

Apple fanboy said:


> Can you wait until I get mine delivered? I don’t want to be a muggle!



Okay but I'm gonna need a date.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Eric said:


> Okay but I'm gonna need a date.



Mid April I was told. I’m thinking late April is more realistic


----------



## Eric

Apple fanboy said:


> Mid April I was told. I’m thinking late April is more realistic



I'll give you until May 1 which is more than generous, after that the gloves are off.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Eric said:


> I'll give you until May 1 which is more than generous, after that the gloves are off.



I’ll keep you posted!


----------



## Eric

You mad bro?


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/TeslaModel3/comments/tc0wgu


----------



## Apple fanboy

Eric said:


> You mad bro?
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/TeslaModel3/comments/tc0wgu



Quick key down the side will sort that out!


----------



## Eric

Would love to know how many miles I have remaining based on charge. For example, if I have 60 miles to go and 25% battery left, say at 65 MPH it would calculate estimated mileage based on that. Is there something that will do that? I did try the EEVE app but it was more confusing than anything, seems like this would be a standard feature.


----------



## quagmire

Charging etiquette at public chargers need to be addressed especially at airports. First time( and last!) trying out the free chargers at my airport, only to wake up this morning to discover someone unplugged my car.

Not that I am too upset over them unplugging me as my car was long finished recharging( though this person certainly didn't know that). My bigger issue here is what did they do with my J1772 adapter. I suspect they are using it for their Tesla. I get back tonight and if he is still there, I will be forced to unplug his car. Not only should they not be using someone else's property( probably ignorant to the fact the adapter is not apart of the charger itself), fear is if they leave before I return they take the adapter or my adapter gets damaged due to their carelessness.


----------



## DT

quagmire said:


> Not that I am too upset over them unplugging me as my car was long finished recharging( though this person certainly didn't know that). My bigger issue here is what did they do with my J1772 adapter.




I thought the Tesla_to_J adapter locked on the Tesla side if your car is locked[?]  So if they unplugged the charger it would just be the J connect (and your adapter would just be handing in the port ...)


----------



## quagmire

DT said:


> I thought the Tesla_to_J adapter locked on the Tesla side if your car is locked[?]  So if they unplugged the charger it would just be the J connect (and your adapter would just be handing in the port ...)



Thought so too. 

Googled it and apparently not. And the app confirms the charge port door is closed. 

Either I’m going to come back to a broken charge port because the asshole yanked it out since it was locked or a missing adapter. And for some reason, when the car wanted to charge some more, the charger didn’t want to work so I turned off sentry mode to reduce battery drain. So if the port is broken, I can’t prove it was the Tesla next to me in that screenshot though went to bed with it plugged in and no one next to me and woke up unplugged and that guy next to me.


----------



## quagmire

DT said:


> I thought the Tesla_to_J adapter locked on the Tesla side if your car is locked[?]  So if they unplugged the charger it would just be the J connect (and your adapter would just be handing in the port ...)



Learning something! 

So yes it does look to lock to the Tesla. The app saying the port door is closed is simply saying it was commanded closed, but doesn't mean it was closed! Adapter was still plugged into the port with the door trying to close, but adapter obviously blocking it.


----------



## diamond.g

quagmire said:


> Learning something!
> 
> So yes it does look to lock to the Tesla. The app saying the port door is closed is simply saying it was commanded closed, but doesn't mean it was closed! Adapter was still plugged into the port with the door trying to close, but adapter obviously blocking it.



When it is cold outside*, and the car isn't charging, the locking pin moves to make sure it doesn't get stuck. So it is possible, if someone timed it right, to take the adapter.

*not sure of the exact temp


----------



## DT

I guess there are assholes that will figure out a way to steal, regardless of security measures.

I've left my adapter connected several times, but in paid parking garages at like Universal, so I guess the odds are someone isn't going to take it, though I suppose they might be inclined to remove the charger.


----------

